# Flyererstellung



## Amd6000 (28. November 2009)

Hallo
Wollte mal Fragen ob jemand mir erklären kann wie man bei einen club Flyer das club logo herbekommd oder muss man sich das erstellen/nachbauen.

MFG


----------



## smileyml (28. November 2009)

Hallo,

das Einfachste und auch rechtlich Sicherste ist, den Club einfach nach einer entsprechenden EPS-Datei zu fragen.

Grüße Marco


----------

